# Northgate Psychiatric Hospital - Great find



## #Dan# (Jul 25, 2012)

Real sorry to anyone who has not been able to see my other photos but they are now view-able again... 

I haven't posted in a while as I've been clearing up with college work and stuff but I recently did an explore in Northgate hospital. It was great to resume with urbex as I hadn't the time for a while but now I'm back 

As far as I know this hospital has been closed since 2007 but i'm not accurately sure...

A very interesting explore which had a church room inside along with 2 pianos!! (Finally found one ) This hospital was in a bit of a state in some of the rooms and as I walked along one of the corridors I noticed a hole in the floor with a lid up... The whole of the hospital had an underground so I poked my head under, my torch wouldn't hit anything! it was completely pitch black down there... I always see square pallets on the floor when I'm in a hospital so maybe every hospital has an underground?

I also found an x-ray room but sadly, no x-rays  

funnily enough this place looks like it's lights are on but they aren't - it was just windows filtering in sunlight (which helped a lot)  

Anyway here are some pictures, some shot in monochrome...




































Don't ask why there is a McDonalds chalk board here because I don't have a clue 
















































































































































































Thank you for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice report there, seem like a interesting location to visit and I love the third from the bottom


----------



## abel101 (Jul 25, 2012)

good stuff here mate!
looks like you had a long time mooching around!


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 25, 2012)

*Nice work! Looks like a right tidy mooch that...*


----------



## kehumff (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice explore and great pics, surley that equipment can be used at other places , what a waste...


----------



## V70 (Jul 25, 2012)

Still in pretty good nick really. Some interesting rooms you found too.

As far as I know, quite a few of the older hospitals have tunnels linking all the buildings to the central boiler house for heating purposes, and most likely for the other services too. I'm not sure if they are technically steam tunnels like the US counterparts though.

Looks like you got into have an explore at the right time. These places do tend to deteriorate pretty quick


----------



## shane.c (Jul 25, 2012)

Good pics you didnt go down the hole


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent report - thanks.


----------



## sonyes (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice report and pix


----------



## nelly (Jul 25, 2012)

Top stuff fella


----------



## Lauraalex (Jul 25, 2012)

Love this 

Would love to check this out , amazing pics btw


----------



## #Dan# (Jul 25, 2012)

nelly said:


> Top stuff fella



Thanks a lot


----------



## Bones out (Jul 25, 2012)

What a good time to get in!

Very nice fella! Very nice indeed.......


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 25, 2012)

Bloody helll......That's ace. Nice work mate, and thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2012)

Great pics,but what a waste of NHS money? thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 26, 2012)

That's very nice. 

You may wish to blur out the personal details on the photo of the cards though as it would not be nice for a relative to find a name in a forum in this way. 

It looks to be in really good nick considering.


----------



## #Dan# (Jul 26, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> That's very nice.
> 
> You may wish to blur out the personal details on the photo of the cards though as it would not be nice for a relative to find a name in a forum in this way.
> 
> It looks to be in really good nick considering.



Thanks  yes actually I put this in by mistake - how do I edit my post?


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 26, 2012)

That stained glass is ace - Nice one fella


----------



## Ratters (Jul 26, 2012)

Excellent stuff  That stained glass is lovely


----------



## Headflux (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed, love the b/w shots too..


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Jul 27, 2012)

When was this place built?

It doesn't look too old from the design.

Great report!


----------



## teeheehee (Jul 27, 2012)

good to see it hasnt been trashed by chavs and metal theives


----------



## Headflux (Jul 27, 2012)

teeheehee said:


> good to see it hasnt been trashed by chavs and metal theives



Agreed but I fear it's only a matter of time :-(


----------



## Jet48 (Jul 27, 2012)

Just to add a note to this post. Prior to being used as a Psychiatric Hospital, it was actually the local maternity hospital. My son was one of the last children born there before it closed in April 1985. I know tunnels in the main local hospital are primarily there to carry electrical cables but I'am not sure if it is the same in this one.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jul 30, 2012)

Great! Interesting stuff


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 30, 2012)

oooo...now thats a good splore had...crackin pics too..


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 30, 2012)

Great stuff, looks like a great mooch, fab pics too


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2012)

#Dan# said:


> Thanks  yes actually I put this in by mistake - how do I edit my post?



Editting your post is easy - hit the edit button at the bottom of the original post. If you blur out the info on the pic and upload it then alter the text within the original post for that image to reflect the new image. That's the easy way.

Cheers... hope that makes sense.


----------



## sue blackeagle (Aug 2, 2012)

Great Stuff nice to see a place that's not been chavved up


----------



## fizzy (Sep 8, 2012)

Brilliant pics, would love to go there and spend a whole week exploring them tunnels. 

No wonder the NHS has a shortage of beds, would have thought they could have been put to use somewhere else and that bath tub on wheels?? looks scary lol. Nice to see them lovely stained glass windows still intact and never ceases to amaze me at the stuff lying around that shows ex-patients personal details

Thanks for sharing Dan!


----------



## Potter (Sep 9, 2012)

Fantastic, and so much stuff still there. Great work.


----------



## Milzy (Sep 10, 2012)

This is so much better than St.Johns $h1t hole! I love seeing intact stuff.


----------



## Beaver (Sep 10, 2012)

Cracking set! Wonder what is down the passage way?


----------



## Dark Descent (Sep 10, 2012)

Great post, looks like it was abandoned yeesterday


----------



## urbex13 (Sep 10, 2012)

Brilliant find mate, I love that yellow window shot!


----------



## #Dan# (Sep 11, 2012)

Beaver said:


> Cracking set! Wonder what is down the passage way?



Darkness


----------



## night crawler (Sep 11, 2012)

Think I'd have been down that tunnel


----------



## corollaboyzz (Sep 12, 2012)

Great report, thought to myself that is nice and local, must pop down lunch time!

You can imagine my surprise when I turned into the main entrance to find most of the hospital is still open and working, it is just this wing that is closed!

Had a wander to try to find an entry point but met two workmen re-securing an opening, as I had snuck out of work had a shirt and tie on so they ignored me and I made my exit.

Guess the tunnel is now even more interesting!

Will return soon!


----------



## Headflux (Sep 12, 2012)

corollaboyzz said:


> Great report, thought to myself that is nice and local, must pop down lunch time!
> 
> You can imagine my surprise when I turned into the main entrance to find most of the hospital is still open and working, it is just this wing that is closed!
> 
> ...



I tried a few weeks back with no luck. Ended up on the roof. lol


----------



## Maddie220790 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahh I live right by this! Didn't know that some of it was closed already!
Looovely photos!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

Great Report. Thanks for sharing.


----------

